# Pony Club Mums in Cornwall - advice please?



## Fabforester (11 May 2015)

I've had a look on the PCUK site and looked at various centres for those who do not currently have their own pony. My daughter is very keen to join and we are still to be convinced to loan or buy her (and her sister) a pony just yet. Could you recommend the friendliest and most proactive centre http://www.pcuk.org/index.php/centres/centre_results - or are they all good? We would go and have a look at a few but would be great to get feedback.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fabforester (15 May 2015)

Anyone?!


----------



## jrp204 (15 May 2015)

Sorry, I don't know any centres. My daughters have all been members of Fourburrow PC, but they had their own ponies.


----------



## Redders (16 May 2015)

Not a PC mum but did pony club and have been involved recently, and j don't know of any where the kids don't have their own (or use of one as their own) ones that don't are able to lease (use for a day)the ponies they ride at the school they have lessons at (obviously making sure you have correct rider insurance etc) I think, I used to and some of my friends children do this too. Might be worth looking into so they can get involved and prove their commitment to eventually have their own?


----------



## Welly (16 May 2015)

Hi, what part of Cornwall? In our area Tokenbury have a fair bit going on hunter trials,shows, pony club events they also have lovely hacking on the moor.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 May 2015)

Barguse riding centre comes highly recommended, depends where you are in Cornwall though!


----------



## REW (21 May 2015)

I'd recommend Little Margate Equestrian, near Bodmin, if that's convenient for you.


----------

